# Playing Card



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wanted to show off a project I'll put on the wall in my Game room. The Ace is next..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Thats Neat Jeff! Joker after the Ace?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

51 to go! Great paint job, Jeff.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

For the seeing impaired? Great detail job.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. You've got a good start on a Royal Flush in Diamonds. Attach them on a bottom corner and fan them out for dramatic appeal?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice work. Excellent paint job


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Excellent but how will you ever shuffle them for Texas Hold'em?


----------

